# Best Bomb Ever



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks @Bird-Dog


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

When you eat it,take a pic. I've never seen an actual fruit cake. 

Great hit jack

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

A good ol southern bombing, nice job @Bird-Dog!


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> When you eat it,take a pic. I've never seen an actual fruit cake.


Must be nice...I see one every time I look in the mirror! 🤣


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Nicely done @Bird-Dog! Eat it in good health @Rondo.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> When you eat it,take a pic. I've never seen an actual fruit cake.
> 
> Great hit jack
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

